# Marine Aquariums > Marine aquarium Set Up >  Quarantine tank setup.

## SmokeOneLV

Hi I'm just running regular water right now in the Qt just to make sure filter and air pump is working. I'm going to add some pieces of pvc  and a all black back ground. I'm running a whisper 10-30 internal power filter. 

I get my salt is in the mail next week so I plan on starting my cycle of the main tank then. My question is can I buy 10 gal of ocean water from the Lfs for the Qt and start my quarantine of the first couple of fish while I wait for the main display to finish it's cycle? 

Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

I would say that you need to cycle your qt as well before you put any think in there...get a couple of small live rocks from your lfs and give it a week or so to cycle adding a couple of fish that are resistant to ammonia and nitrite poisoning.

Any of the Cromis family will do like Green Cromis, lighting Cromis,  Blue Reef Cromis,  Black and Gold Cromis, or Purple Cromis.

Monitor the ammonia and nitrite levels with a monitoring kit each day for the first couple of weeks.....this will be the same for your main tank as well.

----------

